# China to build Moscow-Beijing HSR



## CHamilton (Jan 22, 2015)

Moscow to Beijing in 2 days: China to build $242bn high-speed railway

and a number of other articles.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 22, 2015)

I guess those of us who want to take the trip of a lifetime from London to China by train should not assume we can wait 20 years!


----------

